# Is it to much?



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

I just called a local sawmill and priced the hickory I need to build my kitchen. He told me $2.50 per board foot for rough kiln dried boards of various widths. Should I jump on it or look elsewhere?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It never hurts to shop around, if you have other options. Depending on where you live is going to effect price. That is just a tad high for my area (unless it is just perfect stuff)...but other places that may be a steal. I saw one guy quote $3.50 in his area.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Pecan / Hickory is $3.65 bd/ft around here, or $0.00 if you are willing and able to mill it yourself. That is the effect of having very few hardwood mills around...


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

skymonkey said:


> I just called a local sawmill and priced the hickory I need to build my kitchen. He told me $2.50 per board foot for rough kiln dried boards of various widths. Should I jump on it or look elsewhere?


I would go look at the lumber At that price if it is good gran ect At that price Not bat It is their and it is what you want Shop around ? Is their that many paces where you live ?? I belive here in florida My guy would be less or around $3.00 If it is what you want and it is their ??


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Well there are tons of sawmills in this area. Trouble is they don't sell to the public or they are private but will saw your logs for you. This is the only place I can buy wood like this. I have bought from him in the past and drove away feeling like I got the shaft. It seems everything I have priced there is the same price unless its a hard to find item. What I need to do is get off my butt and get some of my own stuff sawed up and get it drying.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

skymonkey said:


> I have bought from him in the past and drove away feeling like I got the shaft.


Unless that shaft was something you could use on your lathe, I think that tells you all you need to know. Keep looking.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

skymonkey said:


> I just called a local sawmill and priced the hickory I need to build my kitchen. He told me $2.50 per board foot for rough kiln dried boards of various widths. Should I jump on it or look elsewhere?


 
What grade?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Hickory*

$2.50 per BDFT. for sel/btr hickory is the going rate in my area.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know where you live but, I ran accross this on CL for hickory this morning.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/1786007484.html


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure what grade, I know he has clear hickory but I asked for a few knots and that was the price he quoted me


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

skymonkey said:


> Not sure what grade, I know he has clear hickory but I asked for a few knots and that was the price he quoted me



S&B at $2.5 is probably okay for 4/4 KD Rough FOB mill. Knots spell #1 common. That still might be okay if it's what you want, is properly stress relieved and is 6.5mc. It's not exactly like you're negotiating for a 12k bf truckload.


----------

